# How not to use a la pav...



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Enjoy...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That u ..........


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Not me, haven't ever used one wanting to get one for my dad at somepoint though.

I remember the first time I watched this video, was practically in tears


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Funny enough one of the big problems is how hard people pull on that lever....usually 3 times harder than they should!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Good one!

While James Bond is super smooth with his, so smooth this should be the fastest cup even made using a La P.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

M looked equally puzzled at 1:10.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I must try that technique of adding the cold milk to espresso and then steaming it. If it's good enough for Bond it's good enough for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I must try that technique of adding the cold milk to espresso and then steaming it. If it's good enough for Bond it's good enough for me.


Judging by Ure latte art I presumed that's what u did ....


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Daren said:


> I must try that technique of adding the cold milk to espresso and then steaming it. If it's good enough for Bond it's good enough for me.


Perger has filed a patent for this as we speak.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Judging by Ure latte art I presumed that's what u did ....


Ooo - meeeow.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that is funny


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

James Blonde?

For your cup only.

Spoonraker.

Dr. No thanks, I'll have tea.

go on&#8230;


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

My personal favourite:


----------

